# Berufskolleg für Grafik-Design in Stuttgart, Mappengestaltung



## Lipgloss (15. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Ich möchte dieses Jahr das Berufskolleg für Grafik-Design in Stuttgart besuchen und muss mich jetzt vorbereiten. Habe mich an einer staatlichen Schule (soweit ich weiß umsonst) und an zwei privaten Schulen beworben. Die staatliche Schule verlangt eine ganze Menge. Soll sehr schwer sein da rein zu kommen. Habe zwar schon viele Ideen zu meiner Mappe, bin aber nicht sicher ob es das ist was die Lehrer sehen wollen. Dieses Thema wurde schon 2004 hier besprochen. Da hieß es man solle ein Thema ausarbeiten, einen roten Faden haben. Hab ich aber nicht. Ist das wirklich nötig? Ich wollte eigentlich zeigen wie vielseitig ich bin und verschiedene Techniken (Aquarell, Öl, Bleistift ...) verwenden sowie verschiedene Themen (Stillleben, Gebäude zeichnen, Akt, Fotos, Collage usw) ausarbeiten. Außerdem hieß es man soll bei Bleistiftzeichnungen nicht mit den Fingern verwischen.

Was mich auch sehr interessieren würde, ob jemand hier ist der auf eine dieser Schulen in Stuttgart geht und mir erzählen könnte wie seine Prüfung verlief und Nachtteile sowie Vorteile der Schulen beschreiben könnte? Weiß jemand ob man bei der Johannes-Gutenberg-Schule in Stuttgart die Materialkosten selbst übernehmen muss?

Sind ne Menge Fragen, ich weiß  Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Jetzt schon tausend Dank.


----------



## schleckerbeck (17. Januar 2007)

Kann dir zwar nicht alle Fragen beantworten, aber ein oder zwei werdens schon sein:

Also, aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung weiß ich, dass die Dozenten meist einfach nur ne Mappe sehen wollen, in der sie deine Kreativität einschätzen können. Das kann von Bleistift-Zeichnungen, Aquarell und Fotos bis zu Collagen und ganzen Skizzen Büchern sein.
Die Mappe soll einfach einen Eindruck vermitteln in wiefern du für die Schule bzw. Uni oder FH geeignet bist, und wie weit deine Kreativität reicht.
Von Privatschulen halt ich nicht so viel, weil da jeder, mit genügend Geld, rein kommt. Bitte jetzt die nicht böse sein, die auf eine solche Schule gehen, hab leider zu viel schlechtes über solche Schulen gehört...

sc.


----------



## Mamphil (18. Januar 2007)

Hi,

dummer Vorschlag: Wenn die Beispiele einen roten Faden haben sollen, gib ihnen doch einfach einen: Baue in jedem Werk (das du natürlich für die Mappe erstellen müsstest) einen roten Faden ein, ein rotes Haus, einen roten Fluss, ein rotes Auto, einen roten Lippenstift.... 

Mamphil


----------



## Lipgloss (19. Januar 2007)

@ schleckerbeck

Hi!
ist es echt so einfach in ne Privatschule zu kommen? Die möchten ja auch alle prüfen und eine Mappe sehn. Was hast du Schlechtes über Privatschulen gehört? Was unterscheidet die von den staatlichen Schulen?

Gruß


----------



## Lipgloss (22. Januar 2007)

Hi,

stimmt es, daß die Lehrer es nicht gerne sehen wenn bei Zeichnungen mit den Fingern die Bleistiftfarbe verschmiert wird um Schatten zu erstellen?


----------

